# Cabelas MT050 whitetail extreme clothing.



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

It's been quite a few years since I upgraded my hunting clothes, I have collection of misc light weather clothing, as for a primary go to outfit I have been wearing a 4 in 1 remington parka I picked up about 8 years ago on clearance and an old set of redhead insulated bibbs,I have always like the mulit functional parka due to the ease of zipping in the liner or taking it off and putting it in my pack depending in if Iam on the move stillhunting or stand hunting. This year I have decided to invest more money and upgrade, Iam leaning towards the 7 in 1 MT050 whitetail extreme parka, not quite sure yet if I want go with bibbs again or try insulated pants this time around. Looking for pros and cons, feedback from some of you that might already own some of the MT050 clothing, dropping 600 plus dollars on an outfit just for hunting I want to make sure its worth it not to mention Iam going to have to keep it low key, wife is going to think Iam crazy.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Since I work a lot it is hard to get the time in the woods that I would like so I stick with very basic clothing. If I were in the woods more I would definitely spend the cash on real nice clothing though. I just stick to the Walmart special of Realtree long sleeve T-shirts and Realtree cargo pants, and layer with basic thermals in the colder months. The clothes tend to fade but at $25 for pants and $10 for a shirt I can afford to pay for a new outfit or two a year. But if your 4 in 1 parka lasted for 8 years than a new and improved one sounds like a good investment.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I picked up the MT050 whitetail extreme parka and bibs over a dozen years ago and use the set up for the extreme cold hunting and ice fishing. I would give it a A+ for extreme conditions. It is alittle bulky as far as movement for Bow hunting. It can be alittle noisy but not too bad. Check out the Bow hunter extreme line if you bow hunt. Overall a great set of heavy duty extreme weather clothing. Mine still looks great for all the years of use. Dry and wind proof and warm. I would buy it again.

This day was like -10 to -15 wind chill in 05, stayed out all day.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I do buy some of the Walmart camo clothing,the 4 in 1 remington parka I actually picked up at Walmart, was marked down 50%, it has actually held up better than the redhead clothing that I have. I bought the MT050 heavy winter gloves last year and was disappointed, the 3rd time out with them the stitching started to come apart, I hand stitched were it was coming apart and was good to go. had it been a parka or bibs I wouldn't have hesitated to return them, 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Wallydog sounds like you have had good luck with yours, no problems with the seams,zippers ect? I use a crossbow so the bulk isn't as big an issue as it would be with a compound or recurve. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my oldest son went with the mto50 whitetail parka last year. he say its the best investment he,s ever made. the cold really gets to him and always has. he has a hard time staying in the woods when it gets cold. but last year i was waiting on him to quit hunting. i have a good down coat and bibs, so i cant justify the cost. but the next one i have to buy will be the whitetail parka.
sherman


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

That's what I want to hear Sherman, I enjoy hunting the late season and like to stay out all day if Iam comfortable. It is hard to justify spending that much personally for a parka and bibs but if they hold up I will have them for many years.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

